# How to make red velvet macarons



## apellette (Jan 29, 2016)

I have made so many macarons and they never  look the same. I want to make special one for valentine's day.. any suggestions

thanks

Anne


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Not exactly sure what your question is.......do you want to know how to make a red velvet macaron, or are you looking for advice on how to make a more consistent looking red velvet macaron, or are you looking for suggestions of other flavors of macarons?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I think since "red velvet" is a style of cake and not technically a standalone flavor (the way that vanilla is a flavor, or that key lime is a flavor) you might just do a red macaron shell and perhaps use a tangy filling (because red velvet, aside from the huge quantity of food color used, started off as a buttermilk cake with a little cocoa that was supposed to give off a slight reddish color when baked.  IMHO it's morphed into a red cake with cream cheese frosting and sometimes toasted pecans added to the filling. It's taken on a life of its own really.) So perhaps go with a cream cheese filling (like you would use on carrot cake) or maybe a creme fraiche or sour cream ganache filling.

Or make heart shaped shells.


----------



## apellette (Jan 29, 2016)

my question was does any on know how to make red velvet  macarons?? and if so how thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

There's a ton of red velvet macaron recipes on the web.......here's a link to one with a complete how-to, if that's what you need.

http://www.styleft.com/make-red-velvet-french-macarons-cream-cheese-buttercream/24366


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I use mascarpone in my red velvet cake instead of cream cheese. I attempted a "red velvet" macaron last Valentine's Day. Meh, you can't really get that flavor in there. I added cocoa and red color, piped them in hearts and filled with cream cheese/mascarpone filling. Basically just red macarons. 
There is a red velvet cake flavoring I've seen around. Have no idea what it tastes like, but it might work for the filling?


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I worked for a bakery that used Apple cider vinegar as part of the red velvet cake recipe, with cocoa powder and red powdered color that we would dissolve in a bit of hot water. 

I dumbly tried a bit of vinegar,  a splash really, with red velvet macrons, with horrible results.

I'll try and track down some of this red velvet 'flavoring' and give a report. I imagine is is similar to something like vanilla extract. Alcohol, and a flavor.

I have had the idea, but not the time to try and make some sort of simple syrup that can mimic a tangy vinegar flavor, but won't destroy the batter,


----------



## plumblossom (Feb 16, 2016)

I used to use LorAnn 'Red Velvet' bakery emulsion in my macaron filling.


I don't like red velvet (I think it tastes like red food colouring) nor macarons, so I personally was not a fan. They did sell well though.


----------

